# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  "Carputer" η νέα τρέλα!!

## Somnius

Λοιποοοον..

για να δούμε πόσους καμένους θα μαζέψομε σήμερον..

 ::  Αυτή την περίοδο παίζω με διάφορα project και ένα από 
αυτά είναι το λεγόμενο "Carputer", δλδ υπολογιστής στο 
αυτοκίνητο. Κοινώς ένα πολυεργαλείο στο χέρι σου..

 ::  Την ιδέα για να ξεκινήσω την πήρα μόνος μου αλλά είχα
πάρει γεύση από κάτι ταξιτζήδες που είχαν οθόνη στο
αμάξι..

 ::  Και θέτω τα εξής ερωτήματα..
1. Γιατί να μην έχω τη μουσική μου μαζί μου στο αμάξι
και να μην γράφω cd και να ακούω συνέχεια, ή να βάζω
την κασέτα και να ενώνω το mp3 player.. γενικά να
κάνω πατέντες τέτοιου τύπου
2. Γιατί να μην έχω τα δεδομένα μου σε έναν δίσκο
αποσπόμενο και να μπορώ να του δίνω ότι θέλω..
3. Γιατί γενικά να μην το βάλω μαζί με τα 4.1 ηχεία 
αφού είναι 12volt όσο και η μπαταρία του αμαξιού..

Απαντήσεις.. χεχ..

 ::  Έχω παίξει με το GeeXBox και με το MediaEngine..
 ::  Το 1ο είναι Mini-διανομή Linux του μεγέθους των 6mb
που μπορείς να το κάνεις και customize για τα μέτρα 
σου, το έβαλα σε ένα pc και μαζί με τον RS232 irda
reciever του παλιού μου Pinnacle PCTV και το 
remote του, έπαιξε μια χαρά, κάνει auto-mount τα cd
όποιας μορφής, βλέπει δίσκους και παίζει όλα τα 
γνωστά format ήχου, εικόνες, vcd-svcd-xcd..
Βέβαια χρησιμοποιεί τον Mplayer που μπορείς να το
τρελο-παραμετροποιήσεις και να παίζει ότι θες.. αλλά
αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα..
 ::  Το 2ο είναι βασισμένο στα Windows.. μπορεί να
αντικαταστήσει το shell, κοινώς τον explorer, και να 
τρέχει μόνο του..
Είναι αρκετά πιο πλήρες από το 1ο, έχει πολλές 
επιλογές και λειτουργίες και τρέχει από πίσω ένα api
του winamp που μας δίνει την δυνατότητα να ακούμε 
και να βλέπουμε virtualy τα πάντα.. Είναι εύκολο στην
εγκατάσταση και πιστεύω με έναν μηχάνημα p2 mmx
166mhz με 64mb ram και τα windows 98 με 
περασμένο το 98lite πάνω για να αφαιρέσει τα περιττά
το σύστημα θα bootάρει και θα δουλεύει με τρελούς
και πολύ αξιόπιστους ρυθμούς.

 ::  Τώρα το software το έχω και το έχω δοκιμάσει..
 ::  Το hardware από πλευράς υπολογιστή το έχω δεν 
είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα, μικρό πρόβλημα έχω στο πως
και που θα γίνει mounted στο αμάξι αλλά πάλι κι αυτό
δεν με καίει, γιατί στην τελική αγοράζω ένα mini atx 
mobo και τα πετάω όλα μέσα σε ένα κουτάκι..
Το cd-rom μαύρο και στην θέση του τώρα 
κασετοφώνου, από κάτω θέση για τον removable
disk και το μηχάνημα κάτω από το κάθισμα του 
συνοδηγού.. το ματάκι για το remote κάπου που να
λαμβάνει καλά και αυτό είναι..
 ::  Το πως θα μετατρέψω το ρεύμα να βγάζει στο
τροφοδοτικό δεν ξέρω, κάπου έχω δει κάτι μετατροπείς
αλλά δεν ξέρω που να ψάξω.. για help ρε παιδιά

Και γενικά.. αν άλλα άτομα ασχολούνται με το 
αντικείμενο.. Μην με ξεχάσετε κι εμένα, είμαι κάπως
ψαγμένος.. και έχω όρεξη.. απλά ένα PM και θα είμαι
εκεί..

----------


## papazaf

φιλε μου το ψαχνω και εγω το θεμα....
με την οθονη τι εχεις κανει? τι οθονη εχει παρει?

----------


## Somnius

> φιλε μου το ψαχνω και εγω το θεμα....
> με την οθονη τι εχεις κανει? τι οθονη εχει παρει?


Κοίτα σκεύτομαι για 
XENARC - 570M-3
ή κάτι ακριβο που δεν νομίζω 
CLARION - VMA 5092
ή 
ETON - LCM 1251

Ψάχνω σαν τρελός να βρώ κάτι σε Inverter όπως 
εδώ
αλλά φτινό

Και όσο για το case γουστάρω να το φτιάξω μόνος μου βασισμένο σε ένα mini-atx αλλά μετά κοιτάω κάτι τρελά όπως τα :
Travla C134 Mini-ITX Case
με το 
VIA EPIA M10000 Nehemiah Mini-ITX
που του πάει γάντι και είναι κουκλί

Γενικά χαζεύω μέχρι να δω τι θα κάνω.. δεν έχω και πολλά φράγκα..
γιαυτό λέω μπας και μαζευτούμε ενώσουμε γνώσεις & resources και
φτιαχτούμε ομαδικώς..

ScreamShots : Magla Carputers

----------


## Somnius

Βρήκα και το Tripp Lite | PV375 αλλά ξέρεις τι..
κάπου το είδα σε ένα περιοδικό αυτό.. νομίζω στο pcmag.. είναι πολύ γνωστό άρα, κάπου κάποιος το πουλάει.. και φτηνά... χμμμμμμ

*ΘΕΛΩΩΩΩ!!!*

Επίσης σκεύτομαι αντί για lcd οθόνη να βάλω μία μικρή tv μεσω του tv-out. και να κάνω κι έτσι δουλειά.. αλλά πάντα στο σκεύτομαι..

το θέμα δεν είναι η οθόνη.. το θέμα είναι να καταφέρει κάποιος να περάσει τον υπολογιστή στο αμάξι και να δουλεύει, απο κεί και πέρα δεν του κάνεις και φωνιτικές εντολές, trackball mouse, touchscreen και ότι άλλο θες..!!

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Ψάχνω σαν τρελός να βρώ κάτι σε Inverter όπως 
> εδώ
> αλλά φτινό


Ένας φίλος μου αγόρασε τέτοιο πράγμα από το πλαίσιο αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο το πήρε.... Έριξα και μια ματιά στο site τους αλλά δεν το βρήκα  ::

----------


## the_eye

Καμένος No1  ::  edit Τελικά Νο2 

Ψάχνω και εγώ αρκετο καιρό για κάτι τέτοιο, όλα αυτά που λές μου έχουνε περάσει και εμένα από το μυαλό. Αλλά κατέληξα στο γεγονός ότι καλό είναι νά μην είναι μόνιμη η κατασκευή στο αυτοκίνητο αλλά να μπορεί να βγαίνει.

Λύση Νο1 μόνο για multimedia ΙΖΑΚ 40GB
http://www.unibrain.com/iZak/iZak.htm

Λύση Νο2 micro pc + linux + wifi + άλλα καλούδια
http://www.archos.com/products/overview ... yyobff2sso  ::

----------


## machine22

http://www.divx-car.com/
http://www.cartft.com/carpc/community/examples
http://www.obddiagnostics.com/

----------


## Somnius

Ωρέ μεγάλη machine. ωραία και όμορφα αυτά.. 
με το ελλάντα δεν έχουν σχέση όμως..

Έχω βρει το gtc greek tuning club 
http://www.gtc.gr/ όπου στο forum τους έχει 
τα άπαντα.. αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για λύση των 
AWMNάδων, ποιος ξέρει μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί
και σε mobile wifi project η όλη ιστορία και όχι
μόνο να κάτσει στο multimedia pc..!

----------


## Somnius

> Λύση Νο1 μόνο για multimedia ΙΖΑΚ 40GB
> http://www.unibrain.com/iZak/iZak.htm


Τώρα που το βλέπω καλό είναι..χμ.. για κάτσε 
γιατί μου αλλάζεις το σκεπτικό.. χμ.. να μπορεί
να βγαίνει.. χμ.. ναι φίλε είναι καλύτερα έτσι 
τώρα που το καλοσκεύτικα..

Τι τροφοδοσία λες να έχει αυτό..?

----------


## papazaf

εγω σκεφτομαι την λυση του laptop, με βγαλμενη την οθονη....η κατι τετοιο
ακουω προτασεις.
με μια οθονη tv (οχι vga) δεν θα φαινεται τιποτα

----------


## JS

Για να σου λύσω την απορία, το έχω το προτόκολλο συνδεδεμένο συνέχεια στο αυτοκίνητό μου και παίρνω 15 αισθητήρες. Μεταξύ αυτών είναι και κάποιοι άσχετοι αλλά και κάποιοι χρήσιμοι(MAF sensor,Engine load,...).
Με ένα ειδικό καλώδιο του ομίλου vag μάλλον μπορώ να πάρω και επιπλέον 2-3 αισθητήρες (turbo boost,...).
Πάντως τόσα πολλά όσα η πλακέτα δεν σου δίνει. Προγράμματα έχω 1-2 και έφτιαξα και δικό μου (το προτόκολλο είναι ISO για τα ευρωπαϊκά -EOBD-).

----------


## pavlidisd

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω η πλακέτα που αναφέρετε δουλεύει "κλέβοντας" τιμές από τον εγκέφαλο.

Αν είναι να πάρεις δεδομένα από τον εγκέφαλο πρέπει να "κλέψεις" το σήμα από τις φύσες που φτάνουν στον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκινήτου. Αυτό σημαίνει έξτρα καλωδιάκια, απογύμνωση καλωδίων που φτάνουν στην ecu κτλ.

Είστε έτοιμοι για κάτι τέτοιο?

Συμφωνώ ότι το obd πρωτόκολλο είναι πιο αργό αλλά είναι και πολύ πιο ασφαλές.  :: 


_Η διαδικασία που ανέφερα ακολουθείται και στην περίπτωση που τοποθετηθεί παράλληλος εγκέφαλος σε αυτοκίνητο. Πιστέψτε με είναι αρκετά λεπτή και προσεκτική η δουλειά που πρέπει να γίνει για να μην έχετε δράματα..._

----------


## pavlidisd

> Για να σου λύσω την απορία, το έχω το προτόκολλο συνδεδεμένο συνέχεια στο αυτοκίνητό μου και παίρνω 15 αισθητήρες. Μεταξύ αυτών είναι και κάποιοι άσχετοι αλλά και κάποιοι χρήσιμοι(MAF sensor,Engine load,...).
> Με ένα ειδικό καλώδιο του ομίλου vag μάλλον μπορώ να πάρω και επιπλέον 2-3 αισθητήρες (turbo boost,...).
> Πάντως τόσα πολλά όσα η πλακέτα δεν σου δίνει. Προγράμματα έχω 1-2 και έφτιαξα και δικό μου (το προτόκολλο είναι ISO για τα ευρωπαϊκά -EOBD-).


Ρε Γιάννη εντάξει ο MAF αλλά τα engine load, throttle %, κτλ είναι άχρηστα...

Κυρίως για να τα βλέπεις και να χαίρεσαι...  ::  

Αναλογία καυσίμου-αέρα θες(ούτε αυτό σε νοιάζει κανονικά εφόσον είναι μαμά το αυτοκίνητο), την πίεση του turbo και άντε και να βάλεις και κανένα πυρόμετρο να βλέπεις θερμοκρασίες καυσαερίων, λαδιού άντε και θερμοκρασία τουρμπίνας για να την αφήνεις να κρυώσει στο ρελαντί αν την έχεις σκίσει...

Το obd βολεύει στο να πάρεις μετρήσεις μόνος σου πριν και μετά από μία μετατροπή(πχ. αλλαγή φίλτρου, αλλαγή εξάτμισης κτλ.)

----------


## wiresounds

Για δείτε αυτό

http://www.apexi-usa.com/product_ele...=250&pageNum=1

The i-Moni (i-Monitor) is a simple plug-and-play monitoring device which instantly installs using any factory ISO 14320 OBD II diagnostic port. The i-Moni offers real time data display of up to four different parameters including: *Engine RPM, Water Temperature, Intake Air Temperature, and Vehicle Speed.* Since the i-Moni utilizes information drawn from the stock sensors, there is no need for costly and time consuming aftermarket sensors. Simply plug in the i-Moni to any ISO 14320 OBD II port and instantly receive streaming data on your vehicles vital information.

----------


## pavlidisd

Ωραίο Γιάννη και βολικό αλλά ξαναρωτάω: Χρειάζεται πραγματικά κάποιος αυτές τις τιμές?

----------


## JS

Πρόεδρε last year αυτό το κάνουμε ήδη αλλά όπως λέει ο Δημήτρης είναι -σχεδόν- άχρηστα.

----------


## wiresounds

> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω η πλακέτα που αναφέρετε δουλεύει "κλέβοντας" τιμές από τον εγκέφαλο.
> 
> Αν είναι να πάρεις δεδομένα από τον εγκέφαλο πρέπει να "κλέψεις" το σήμα από τις φύσες που φτάνουν στον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκινήτου. Αυτό σημαίνει έξτρα καλωδιάκια, απογύμνωση καλωδίων που φτάνουν στην ecu κτλ.
> 
> Είστε έτοιμοι για κάτι τέτοιο?
> 
> Συμφωνώ ότι το obd πρωτόκολλο είναι πιο αργό αλλά είναι και πολύ πιο ασφαλές. 
> 
> 
> _Η διαδικασία που ανέφερα ακολουθείται και στην περίπτωση που τοποθετηθεί παράλληλος εγκέφαλος σε αυτοκίνητο. Πιστέψτε με είναι αρκετά λεπτή και προσεκτική η δουλειά που πρέπει να γίνει για να μην έχετε δράματα..._


Δημήτρη σου είχα δείξει από πέρσι το Apexi S-AFCii

http://www.apexi-usa.com/product_ele...=202&pageNum=1

Έχεις βρει κανένα για την εγχείριση να το βάλουμε στο Corsa ;

----------


## JS

Ρε Γιάννη δεν μου το κάνεις δώρο να το βάλω στο αμαξάκι μου να μην χαραμιστεί στο corsa ;
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Γιάννη εγώ έβαλα παράλληλο εγκέφαλο με MAP Sensor λόγω της μετατροπής για να οδηγώ και τα δύο έξτρα μπεκ. Από εκεί ρυθμίζω και καύσιμο και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται.(Ρυθμίσεις πάνω σε δυναμόμετρο)

Τι κόστος έχει αυτό ξέρεις? Ενδεικτικά? Μήπως σε συμφέρει να βάλεις αυτό που έβαλα και γω...



Μία πρόχειρη φωτογραφία, μην περιμένεις να δεις οθόνες και μπλιμπλίκια. Το ρυθμίζει ο προγραμματιστής και ησυχάζεις...  ::  [/b]

----------


## wiresounds

> Ρε Γιάννη δεν μου το κάνεις δώρο να το βάλω στο αμαξάκι μου να μην χαραμιστεί στο corsa ;


Βρε άντε με τον κουβά σου.
Τι τα κάνεις τα 150 άλογα αφού δεν στρίβει ;  ::

----------


## JS

Ρε, αυτό είναι caprc !!! Σε κοροιδέψανε !!!
Διακρίνω άνετα το ATX βύσμα και ένα molexάκι απο την άλλη....
μπουουουουουου  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Τι κόστος έχει αυτό ξέρεις? Ενδεικτικά? Μήπως σε συμφέρει να βάλεις αυτό που έβαλα και γω...[/b]


Μα το είχα αγοράσει από πέρσι !  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Χαχαχα! Τώρα θυμήθηκα! Γιάννη δεν ξέρω αν αναλαμβάνει αυτός που έβαλα τον εγκέφαλο να βάζει τέτοια πράγματα.(χλωμό)

Βασικά τροφοδοτικό για carPC είναι Jousi!  ::

----------


## andreas

Τα υπολοιπα πηγαν εδω
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13904\
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13904

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Τα υπολοιπα πηγαν εδω


Ανδρέα πρόσεχε μην γίνεις εσύ ο βασιλιάς των split!!!  ::

----------


## andreas

Ελα αηδιες  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Εδω χρειαζοταν  :: 

Παμε βολτιτσα!

----------


## tassos

Η MM500 VGA 8,4" TFT από cartft τι "μάρκα" είναι;
http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/477

Αξίζει; Ψάχνω για κάτι λίγο πιο μεγάλο και 4:3.

----------


## JS

δεν έχουνε μάρκα αυτές  ::  ο καθένας κολάει την δικιά του, άρα είναι μάρκας cartft  :: 

Ωραία όμως φαίνεται αν δεν σε ενοχλεί το μέγεθος.

----------


## the_eye

Bρήκα ένα mp3 player αυτοκινήτου που έχει usb θύρα.
Δέχεται εξωτερικούς δίσκους !!!!!!!! ;;;;;;;
http://www.yamakawa.de/produkte/carstereoM2150_us.htm
Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας ; Είναι αρκετά φτηνό προϊών.
Ξέρει κανένας τι μενού έχει για την πλοήγηση στα mp3 ; Μπορεί να παίζει κάποιο την ώρα που ψάχνεις για κάποιο άλλο ;
Μακάρι να παίζει και τροφοδοσία από το usb.
Θα γλιτώσω το ξήλωμα του αμαξιού για carpc

----------


## madmetal

the_eye ειχε στο digital world(ενθετο pcw) για το συγκεκριμενο και μου τραβηξε την προσοχη αλλα δεν ελεγε περισσοτερα.
εχει παντως αντιπροσωπεια στην ελλαδα.

----------


## andreas

τιμη ξερουμε?

----------


## the_eye

> τιμη ξερουμε?


δες εδώ 
http://www.skroutz.gr/index.php?lang...=1&tax=0&page=

----------


## wiresounds

Σήμερα βρήκα αυτό το site
http://www.imobilepc.com/

----------


## the_eye

Δεν είναι car pc αλλά κάνει την δουλειά του.
Είχα λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο το Σαββατοκύριακο και είπα να το κάνω.  ::  

http://kwn.kzn.gr/cardvd/

----------


## JS

με γειά  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Δεν είναι car pc αλλά κάνει την δουλειά του.
> Είχα λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο το Σαββατοκύριακο και είπα να το κάνω.  
> 
> http://kwn.kzn.gr/cardvd/



Η οθόνη είναι TFT αν δεν κάνω λάθος ε? Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μια TFT από ένα laptop σε κάποιο άλλο pc με το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποίησες κι εσύ?? Αν ναι, είναι εύκολο να μου πεις τις αντιστοιχίες των καλωδίων της οθόνης με το βύσμα που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω??

----------


## the_eye

Δεν ξέρω πως είναι η αντιστοιχία εγώ απλά επέκτεινα 1 προς 1 όλα τα καλώδια και τυχαία χρησιμοποίησα το καλώδιο τις vga.  ::

----------


## elkos

βολικό???

http://www.hackaday.com/entry/1234000310056201/

----------


## MobManiac

Καλησπερα παιδια!
αυτο το εχει δεί κανεις?
 ::  http://www.carputermania.gr  ::

----------


## dti

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ευχαριστούμε!  ::

----------


## alex-23

οποιος θελει να φτιαξει το "ραδιομαγνητοφωνο" ας παει σε αυτο το site και δεν θα χασει  ::

----------


## elkos

http://www.raysat.com/Shopping/Categ...CategoryID=191
wifi και sat-TV on the road

----------


## sem27gr

Παιδιά, μετά από μία αυτοσχέδια βάση λαπτοπ έβαλα στο αμάξι το φορητό.

Έχω ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τον ήχο, έχουμε και λέμε. Το laptop τραβάει ρεύμα από τον αναπτήρα. Έχω συνδέσει έναν αντάπτορα 12->220V που βγάζει 300W, και μετά το pc με τον μετασχηματιστή του.
Έχω ένα Pioneer cd player, όταν συνδέω να παίξει όμως το AUX στο cdplayer που είναι το λαπτοπ, κάνει τρελά παράσιτα. Πιστεύω ότι οφείλεται στο ρεύμα. Νομίζω ότι κλείνει κύκλωμα και το ρεύμα κυκλοφορεί από μπαταρία, σε λάπτοπ, σε cdplayer (μέσω καλωδίου ήχου), σε μπαταρία.

Γιατί όταν παίζει με την μπαταρία του, δεν κάνει παράσιτα. Όταν είναι στην μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου, αν βάλεις ακουστικά είναι άριστη η ποιότητα του, αν βάλεις ένα diskman να παίζει στο cdplayer πάλι παίζει άριστα. Κάνει λοιπόν παράσιτα μόνο όταν παίζει με ρεύμα αυτοκινήτου το λάπτοπ.

Τράβηξα ρεύμα απευθείας από την μπαταρία μήπως ήταν κάτι με τον αναπτήρα αλλά το ίδιο, με το που συνδέω την μπαταρία, μετά από 2sec αρχίζουν τα παράσιτα...

Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## the_eye

πρέπει να είναι ο αντάπτορας 12->220V σου που βγάζει παράσιτα

----------


## TASGAZ

βάλε φίλτρα έχουν τα μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών

----------


## sem27gr

Δεν είναι παράσιτα του αντάπτορα, πρώτον είναι σε κουτί αλουμινίου, δευτερόν το τυλίγω σε αλουμίνιο και δεν αλλάζει, όπως επείσης και όταν το απομακρύνω από την πηγή. Τέλος παίζει το aux στο cd player και ο αντάπτορας δεν δίνει ρεύμα στο λάπτοπ, αλλά κάπου αλλού, δεν ακούγονται παράσιτα...άρα τα παράσιτα δεν είναι εξαιτίας ακτινοβολίες της τάσης.

@TASGAZ: τι φίλτρα είναι αυτά;μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιες παραπάνω πληροφορίες;

----------


## the_eye

Δεν εννοώ RF παράσιτα αλλά παράσιτα από την μετατροπή του DC του αυτοκινήτου σε AC από τον αντάπτορα. Πολλές φορές δεν βγάζουν ημιτονοειδές παλμούς αλλά τετραγωνικούς ή τριγωνικούς με αποτέλεσμα να ακούς θόρυβο σε διατάξεις ήχου. Ένας ηλεκτρονικός θα σε διαφωτίσει καλύτερα μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.

----------


## wiresounds

> Γιατί όταν παίζει με την μπαταρία του, δεν κάνει παράσιτα. Όταν είναι στην μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου, αν βάλεις ακουστικά είναι άριστη η ποιότητα του, αν βάλεις ένα diskman να παίζει στο cdplayer πάλι παίζει άριστα. Κάνει λοιπόν παράσιτα μόνο όταν παίζει με ρεύμα αυτοκινήτου το λάπτοπ.
> 
> Τράβηξα ρεύμα απευθείας από την μπαταρία μήπως ήταν κάτι με τον αναπτήρα αλλά το ίδιο, με το που συνδέω την μπαταρία, μετά από 2sec αρχίζουν τα παράσιτα...
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα;


Μήπως είναι HP ή Compaq το laptop ;

----------


## sem27gr

Ειναι dell Latitude

----------


## JS

Μα και εσύ πας 12->220->14(?) ...
Ταξίδι ολόκληρο...
Πάρε εναν μετασχηματιστή για αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## babisbabis

Βαλε αντιπαρασιτικο αυτοκινητου.
Ειναι ενα "βαρελακι", απο τη μια εχει ενα ζευγαρι αρσενικα RCA, και απο την αλλη ενα ζευγαρι θηλυκα RCA.
Τα θηλυκα τα συνδεεις στο laptop σου μεσω ενος καλωδιου απο καρφι σε RCA, και τα αρσενικα φευγουν για τον ενισχυτη σου, η οτι αλλο εχεις.
 ::

----------


## sem27gr

> Βαλε αντιπαρασιτικο αυτοκινητου.
> Ειναι ενα "βαρελακι", απο τη μια εχει ενα ζευγαρι αρσενικα RCA, και απο την αλλη ενα ζευγαρι θηλυκα RCA.
> Τα θηλυκα τα συνδεεις στο laptop σου μεσω ενος καλωδιου απο καρφι σε RCA, και τα αρσενικα φευγουν για τον ενισχυτη σου, η οτι αλλο εχεις.


Μήπως ξέρεις που μπορώ να το βρώ αυτό το αντιπαρασιτικό;

Έκανα την μετατροπή 12->220->14 πρώτον για να μπορώ να βάζω και ότι άλλο θέλω στο αυτοκίνητο, δηλαδή εξωτερικό σκληρό που λειτουργεί με ρεύμα, άλλον υπολογιστή, γιατί μπορεί να αλλάξω, αλλά και γιατί ο αντάπτορας του λάπτοπ έχει κάποια προστατευτικά μέσα του για πιο υψηλές τάσεις...
πάνω κάτω τα ίδια λεφτά ήταν λοιπόν και έιπα να βάλω αυτό το σύστημα

----------


## JS

Τα 220V στο αυτοκίνητο είναι πολύ επικίνδυνα !!!

----------


## sem27gr

> Τα 220V στο αυτοκίνητο είναι πολύ επικίνδυνα !!!


Γιατί βρε JS είναι επικίνδυνα; Τα συνδέω στον αναπτήρα (που έχει σφάλεια) και όποτε αφήνω το αμάξι, τα αποσυνδέω...Και δεν τραβάω τρελή ποσότητα ρεύματος...

----------


## babisbabis

> Μήπως ξέρεις που μπορώ να το βρώ αυτό το αντιπαρασιτικό;


Μπορεις να βρεις σχεδον σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα car stereo.
Τα 220V κι εγω συμφωνω οτι δεν κανουν για το αυτοκινητο.
Υπαρχουν τροφοδοτικα DC-DC για PC (ειτε ΑΤΧ ειτε οχι).
 ::

----------


## STEL10S

> Μήπως ξέρεις που μπορώ να το βρώ αυτό το αντιπαρασιτικό;


http://cgi.ebay.com/PAC-SNI-1-RCA-Noise ... dZViewItem
Ειχα και εγω πολλα προβληματα με διαφορα παρασιτα.
Ειχα δοκιμασει πολλα αντιπαρασιτικα, μερικα μαλιστα ακριβα, αλλα τιποτα.
Εμενα αυτο εκανε ολη την δουλεια.

Με το παραπανο και ενα καλο DC-DC απο 12V σε X V με regulated voltage output, σταματησαν ολα τα προβληματα.

Φυσικα ο Νο1 τροπος αποφυγης παρασιτων ειναι να ειναι ολα γειωμενα στο ιδιο σημειο, και να μην εχεις κοντα τα καλωδια ηχου με τα καλωδια τροφοδοσιας.

OFFTOPIC:
Το δικο μου carpc δεν υπαρχει πια  ::  .
Μου εκλεψαν το αυτοκινητο πριν 2,5 μηνες.
Σε πληροφορω οτι λυπηθηκα ποιο πολυ για τον κοπο μου να βαλω:
GPS
Hi quality sound για τα MP3.
Reverse camera
ODB II για ακομα και on the road δυναμομετριση, ελεγχο ολων των
παραμετρων της μηχανης
Ελεγχω πιεσης και θερμοκρασιας καθε ελαστικου
Χειρισμος του τηλεφωνου μεσω bluetooth απο touch screen
Και φυσικα εγκατασταση ρυθμιση software για καθε χρηση στο αυτοκινητο.

Ειχα σκοπο να το βαλω και στο AWMN, αλλα δεν προλαβα.

----------


## sem27gr

Περαστικά λοιπον για το αυτοκίνητο, thanks για την απάντηση....  ::  
Θα το ψάξω το θέμα...

----------


## Dober

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από babisbabis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μήπως ξέρεις που μπορώ να το βρώ αυτό το αντιπαρασιτικό;
> 
> 
> ...


toulaxiston mporeis na mas doseis ta programata pou xrisimopoiouses sto autokinito???

----------


## TheLaz

Για να ανεβάσουμε λίγο αυτό το παλιό καλό thread...

Googlίζοντας βρήκα τις παρακάτω TFT για το αυτοκίνητο και θα
ήθελα τη γνώμη σας.

Οι ανάγκες μου
-Δεν καίγομαι και πολύ αν είναι touchscreen ή όχι
-Θέλω βάση για το μπροστινό μέρος του αυτοκινήτου η οποία θα πρέπει
α) Να περιστρέφεται 
β) Να βάζω/βγάζω την οθόνη εύκολα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να βάζω/βγάζω βύσματα. 
Δηλαδή θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο οι επαφές να είναι πάνω στη βάση.

Η μόνη που έχω δει από κοντά και πληρεί το β) είναι η XVM-F65 της Sony...η οποία πέρα από το γεγονός ότι είναι τρομερή
σε μούρη (κατάφερα και την χάιδεψα λίγο  ::   ::  ) είναι αρκετά
ακριβή (για την δική μου τσέπη τουλάχιστον)  ::   ::   ::  

Αν κάποιος έχει να αντιπροτείνει κάτι με χαρά μου να τον ακούσω.

NiceView
Lilliput 7" touchscreen
OEM 7 touchscreen
yamakawa T-7100 7

----------


## insane

Τι μου θυμίσατε….Να σας πω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου πάνω στο θέμα. Car-PC.
Πριν ένα χρόνο σχεδόν έκανα την κίνηση για το πρώτο μου car-Pc.
Ο εξοπλισμός μου ήταν ο εξής ¨
1) Jetway 7F2WE-1G5-OC (καλό κ αρκετά γρήγορο + sata support )
2) Casetronic Travla C137 (VIA M-II capable) (είχε κ δικό του τροφοδοτικό που λειτουργούσε με είσοδο στα 19 Volt /10 Amp )
3)Bluetooth GPS Holux Sirf3 + GPS antenna 
4)usb creative sound blaster 5.1
5) Fully-motorized In-dash LCD Monitor with TV, 7-inch Screen (noname monitor…101% κινέζικο ,μπείτε στο http://www.chinavasion.com/product_info ... nch-screen ,ρίχτε μια ματιά ,το site έχει πολύ φτηνές οθόνες)
6)12’ subwoofer Audiobahn + 2 ενισχυτές έναν τετρακάναλο (για τα 4 ηχεία) έναν δικάναλο για το sub.

Επειδή δούλευα σε car-stereo για 2 χρόνια δεν προτείνω converters 220v 1ον γιατη είναι επικίνδυνο κ 2ον ο τραβάει πολλά amper,kai se περίπτωση που έχετε κ ενισχυτή που αναγκαστικά θα έχετε γιατί δεν γίνεται να ακούτε μουσική αλλιώς,θα πρέπει εχετε καλη μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου τύπου jell (300 euro +) αν δεν θέλετε να σας χαλάσει ο δυναμός του αυτοκινήτου ,και όταν σκάει το μπάσο να κόβει το αυτοκίνητο στροφές.

Ένα μειονέκτημα του θέματος θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει στην οδήγηση του ήχου. Η usb creative βολεύει επειδή έχει remote control αλλά έχει πολύ χαμηλό voltage στις εξόδους της, με συνεπεία να μην παίζει ικανοποιητικά .Η on-board κάρτα ήχου είναι καλύτερη και προσεγγίζει πιο πολύ τα 3,5-4 volt που χρειάζονται οι ενισχυτές. Βεβαία αν σας έχετε χρήματα μπορείτε να αγοράσετε ενισχυτή με ψηφιακή είσοδο και να χρησιμοποιείτε το spdf από την κάρτα ήχου αλλά είναι πανάκριβη λύση.


……και να βάλετε κ συναγερμό!!! Εμένα μου λυγίσανε την πόρτα και μου τα πήραν όλα εκτος από το car-PC (η μλκ είναι ότι πλήρωσα και την πορτα )

----------


## dti

> Οι ανάγκες μου
> -Δεν καίγομαι και πολύ αν είναι touchscreen ή όχι
> -Θέλω βάση για το μπροστινό μέρος του αυτοκινήτου η οποία θα πρέπει
> α) Να περιστρέφεται 
> β) Να βάζω/βγάζω την οθόνη εύκολα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να βάζω/βγάζω βύσματα. 
> Δηλαδή θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο οι επαφές να είναι πάνω στη βάση.


Επειδή το θέμα μ΄έχει απασχολήσει κι εμένα, κοιτάζοντας τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, διαστάσεις, τιμές, δυνατότητες κλπ. μόνο απογοητευτικά αποτελέσματα βγάζει κανείς (συν όλους τους πιθανούς κι απίθανους κινδύνους που μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς) από το project carputer...
Προσωπικά κατέληξα σε μια λύση σαν αυτή εδώ:
http://www.mobilelaptopmount.com/pic/cleanb/cleanb.htm
Δεν έχω κάνει ακόμη καμιά εγκατάσταση, αλλά γενικά μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο σίγουρο και αποτελεσματικό ένα laptop με πολύ μεγαλύτερη οθόνη από μια τυπική εγκατάσταση carputer με 7άρα οθόνη με χαμηλή φωτεινότητα και contrast...

----------


## JS

ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕ το carpc χωρίς οθόνη αφής !!!!!!

Εκτός κι αν το θέλετε απλά για 1-2 δουλίτσες...
Εγώ που το δούλευα καθημερινά πολλές ώρες και για τα πάντα αν δεν είχα αφής θα το είχα βαρεθεί σε μία εβδομάδα.
Ρεύμα δεν τραβάει πολύ το miniITX οπότε ακόμα και το μικρότερο dc/dc θα κάνει δουλειά και δεν θα χρειαστείτε inverters.
Οι 7άρες (ακόμα και η αρχαία που έχω εγώ) καλύπτουν το 90% της Ελλαδικής χρήσης απο πλευράς contrast. Δεν λέμε οτι βλέπεις τηλεόραση με κόντρα φως αλλά το Start μπορείτε να το δείτε μέρα μεσημέρι. Ειδικά αν χρησιμοποιείτα κάποιο frontend δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Κάρτα ήχου είτε onboard είτε PCI λέει...η usb όμως σε Η/Υ με μικρό επεξεργαστή θα παρουσιάσει προβλήματα (στο 4.1 output που είχα εγώ πχ με usb δεν βρήκα άκρη).

Επιπλέον του συναγερμού εγώ προτείνω και αποσπόμενη οθόνη αν και αυτό συνήθως είναι αντιαισθητικό...

http://www.carputermania.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72
κάπου είχα και πιο σοβαρές φωτό αλλά δεν θυμάμαι...  :: 


ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!
Το carpc είναι ενα hobby περίπου ίδιο με το AWMN. Δεν πρέπει να το κάνεις για να κερδίσεις σε λειτουργικότητα αλλά σε γνώσεις. Αν απλά θέλεις να έχεις τα ωφέλη (mp3,gps,tv,...) θα έρθει ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ μια μέρα που επειδή κόλησε,crashαρε ο σκληρός,... θα θες να το κάψεις στο Σύνταγμα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## STEL10S

JS: "ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕ το carpc χωρίς οθόνη αφής !!!!!! 

Εκτός κι αν το θέλετε απλά για 1-2 δουλίτσες... 
Εγώ που το δούλευα καθημερινά πολλές ώρες και για τα πάντα αν δεν είχα αφής θα το είχα βαρεθεί σε μία εβδομάδα. "

Συμφωνω απολυτα!
Επιπλεον σε καθημερινη χρηση, ειναι επικινδυνη η χρηση του χωρις οθονη αφης, αφου ο extra χρονος για να κανεις κατι, ειναι επικινδυνος στην οδηγηση

----------


## Somnius

Βρε βρε..

το thead έφτασε τις 11 σελίδες.. παναγία μου..!!

χεχ.. λοιπόν αν κι εγώ το ξεκίνησα παιδιά δεν έχω κάνει τπτ όλο αυτό τον καιρό.. ώπα ώπα όχι ντομάτες ρεε.. εεεεεεεεεε ξεκολήστε.. χεχ..

Έχω μια μικρή οθόνη tuner roadstar και μια δικαιολογία για laptop, θα πω την ιστορία του.

Κάποτε το 2003 ήταν σαν να λέμε ο αρχηγός των laptop με δύναμη : p4 2,8 533fsb, 1gb ram, 60gb hd disk, 15,4 sxga οθόνη (max 1400x1050) και άλλα ωραία καλούδια. Κάποιοι των βορείων προαστίων το θυμούνται σίγουρα που το δοκιμάσαμε σε κάτι ταρατσο-scans.. 
Πλέον έχει υποστεί τα παρακάτω : Χαλασμένο cd, σπασμένη οθόνη μετά από μάχη που κατέληξε στο γόνατό μου με αρκετά χιλιόμετρα και την θέληση να το καταστρέψω (μην ρωτάτε γιατί), δίσκο που τα έχει κλάσει δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά μια παίζει μια δεν παίζει γιατί τον έχω έξω σε frame, πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας λόγο του ότι το είχα μαζί μου τότε το 2003-2004 στον στρατό και τα ανεμηστιράκια μαζέψανε 2-3 χνουδόμπαλες από στρατιωτικές (πρασσινίλα) κουβέρτες, χ3σ3 μ3σ4 δλδ η κατάσταση..

Δουλεύει χωρίς δίσκο σε εξωτερική (π.χ. vga) οθόνη, άρα με μια ρύθμιση ευελπιστώ να παίξει και με το μικρό tv-tuner που έχω.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι λόγο θερμοκρασίας δεν είναι δυνατή η εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού, ειδικά τώρα το καλοκαίρι, τα είχα καταφέρει πριν το σπάσω τον χειμώνα έξω να πετάξω το damn small linux χωρίς να κλείσει ο ρελέ το ρεύμα του για να μην καεί από υπερ-θέρμανση. Το cd-rom διαβάζει μια κάθε 500 χρόνια, τουλάχιστον είναι μια, και πλέον έχει κλατάρει ο δίσκος.

Μήπως δεν πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιήσω για το carputer project μου..??

Υ.Γ. μήπως ξέρετε εκείνο το πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιεί τους χάρτες του destinator από π.χ. το pocket pc μου..?? Για να μην μπλέκω σε αγορά κάποιου, αφού έχω χάρτες..

Ευχαριστώ και περιμένω τα τεκμηριωμένα σας πάντα σχόλια...!!  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> Οι ανάγκες μου
> -Δεν καίγομαι και πολύ αν είναι touchscreen ή όχι
> -Θέλω βάση για το μπροστινό μέρος του αυτοκινήτου η οποία θα πρέπει
> α) Να περιστρέφεται 
> β) Να βάζω/βγάζω την οθόνη εύκολα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να βάζω/βγάζω βύσματα. 
> Δηλαδή θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο οι επαφές να είναι πάνω στη βάση.
> 
> ...


Δαμιανέ, ένα τόσο μεγάλο αντικείμενο στο κέντρο του αυτοκινήτου είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο σε περίπτωση τρακαρίσματος, ειδικά από πλάγια.

----------


## madmetal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> ...


εκτος απο επικινδυνο δεν ειναι και σχετικα αβολο?
και η σταθερη βαση με βιδες ειναι πολυ ακομψη μεσα στο αυτοκινητο..

----------


## dti

Υπάρχει κιτ γρήγορης τοποθέτησης / απομάκρυνσης ώστε να αποθηκεύεται στο πορτ-μπαγκάζ όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείται.

----------


## pmitrou

Αυτο που είπε ο insane να προσέξετε παρα πολύ.Η κίνηση της δημιουργίας του CarPC ήταν ένα όνειρο πραγματικά,που πήγαν και του το έκλεψαν κάποιοι αλήτες και καθάρματα ακριβώς κάτω απο το σπίτι του΄.Είχαμε σκοπό να φτιάξουμε 2 αυτοκίνητα και να τα παρουσιάζαμε στο AWMN αλλά έτυχε η στραβή.Το δικό μου προς το παρόν την έχει γλυτώσει πάντος.Πήγε κάπου στα 1600Ε με ενισχητή και πίσω ηχεία,οθόνη αφής 7'',GPS,TV+RADIO,Bluetooth,Wireless a/b/g,μετατροπέα απο 12V σε 19V,1GB ram 533MHz,Celeron 1,5,300GB HD,και λειτουργικό Windows XP SP2.Όποιος θέλει φωτο με χαρα να του στείλω.Αλλα υπάρχουν πολλοί κακοί ανθρωποι εκεί έξω γιαυτό προσοχή

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για αρχή υπάρχει κάτι αξιόπιστο σε τροφοδοσία (DC-DC πάντα, μην ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τι ανατίναξε το βενζινάδικο που βάλαμε βενζίνη) και να υπάρχει Ελλάδα?

----------


## PIT

Παιδια μια ερωτηση. Αν σβησει η μηχανη σβηνει και το πισακι ή εχει κατι σαν μπαταρια και το κρατα ανοιχτο??
Οταν ειναι να φυγεις απο το αυτοκινητο περιμενεις να κανει shutdown ή το κλεινεις ετσι??

----------


## JS

Ελλάδα , εκτός απο το σχετικά νέο http://www.carputermania.gr/store/ δεν ξέρω άλλο.

Ανάλογα με την μίζα μπορεί να σβήνει , μπορεί και όχι. Σίγουρα θεωρώ δεδομένο οτι θα βάλεις κάποιο τροφοδοτικό που θα αντέχει και σε χαμηλά V.
ΑΛΛΑ , το δικό μου έπερνε ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ και ανεξαρτήτως τροφοδοτικού πάντα έσβηνε (20VT). Σε άλλα πιο φυσιολογικά ΙΧ με ένα απλό 9-12V τροφοδοτικό άντεχε.

Άλλη λύση είναι η εν σειρά μπαταρία 12V (το πισί να πέρνει πάντα απο την 2η μικρή μπαταριούλα) που εμένα έπαιξε μια χαρά.

Το αν θα το κάνεις shutdown εξαρτάται απο το συμπαθή λειτουργικό που έχεις και απο τον δίσκο. Πάντως τα ~10sec που χρειάζονται για να κάνει stand by δεν νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα...

@pmitrou
1600e ??? τα παραλές ! Να μου έλεγες τουλάχιστον για miniITX...
Για τα γλιτώσω την κλοπή (επειδή οι αλήτες οι ασφαληστές δεν το βάζανε μέσα στην μοικτή ασφάλεια) εγώ βγάζω την οθόνη και την παίρνω μαζί. Το πολύ πολύ να έπαιρναν το pc που χέστηκα (είναι και αδύναμο για desktop χρήση το miniITX)

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

κανένα tip για m2-atx ?

----------


## nicolouris

Τι θέλεις να μάθεις? Αυτό έχω!

Το καλό είναι ότι σβήνει και τις USB και αν καταλάβει ότι η τάση της μπαταρίας έχει πέσει κάτω από 11.2 V κλείνει τελείως τα πάντα!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

στο jumber για το switch παει push button ή ΟΝ/OFF διακόπτης?

(επίσης ψάχνω να βρω κανέναν χριστιανό με εγραλεία για αποσυνδέσω το radio-cd απο το ford c-max)

----------


## pilgrim

Επειδη δεν εχω διαβασει ολο το τοπικ, εχετε σκεφτει την λυση για να βαλει καποιος macmini?To μονο που απομενει ειναι η παροχη ρευματος.....

16Χ16Χ5cm ...Μιλαμε για φοβερες διαστασεις.....

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

μην λες για mac mini....υπάρχουν και τα wrt54g που παίρνουν κατευθείαν 12v και φτιάχνεις κανονικότατα έναν κινητό κόμβο  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Εγω απλως το ειπα οτι ειναι ετοιμο και απλα του κοτσαρεις μια μικρη οθονη και απλα εισαι ετοιμος.Μαλιστα το ειχα δει και σε φωτο ,το ειχε κανει ενας στο εξωτερικο και απλα ηταν τελειο......Αμα βρω και το url μπορει να την ποσταρω....

----------


## dti

> (επίσης ψάχνω να βρω κανέναν χριστιανό με εγραλεία για αποσυνδέσω το radio-cd απο το ford c-max)


Αν το radio-cd σου έχει 4 μικρές τρύπες στις 4 γωνίες του, ίσως σου κάνουν κάτι κλειδιά που είχα πάρει παλιότερα για Ford αυτοκίνητα.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> (επίσης ψάχνω να βρω κανέναν χριστιανό με εγραλεία για αποσυνδέσω το radio-cd απο το ford c-max)
> 
> 
> Αν το radio-cd σου έχει 4 μικρές τρύπες στις 4 γωνίες του, ίσως σου κάνουν κάτι κλειδιά που είχα πάρει παλιότερα για Ford αυτοκίνητα.


Ακριβώς έτσι είναι! Πότε βρισκόμαστε ?  ::

----------


## dti

Τα κλειδιά είναι στην Αθήνα κι εγώ στον Ωρωπό αυτές τις μέρες. Όταν είμαι Αθήνα θα σε ειδοποιήσω.

----------


## Johny

μιας κ ειπατε για τα car pc again..θα σας παρουσιασω το δικο μου  :: 
Motherboard: Asrock
Touchscreen 8" inch tft (+tv tuner)
CPU: Intel P4 2.6
RAM: 1 Gb
DVD-RW με usb converter
BT gps
Τροφοδοτικο: Μ2 160 Watt με λειτουργιες .(Bootαρει το pc ανοιγοντας τον διακοπτη δινει τροφοδοσια μερικα δευτερολεπτα μετα ωστε να εχει παρει το αμαξι μπρος,και σβηνοντας το αυτ/το δινει εντολη shutdown και μετα απο 30-40 κοβει τελειως την τροφοδοσια ωστε να μην καιει καθολου ρευμα,Οχι οτι καιει αλλα οκ..)
Τα υπολοιπα εκτος της ασυρματης καρτας onboard...
Το project το ξεκινησα λιγο πριν φυγω φανταρος γι αυτο και εμφανισιακα δεν ειναι ακομα τελειωμενο λογω του οτι δεν υπαρχει ρευστο.Θα δειτε και κατι γυφτιες οσον αφορα το ταμπλο διοτι εσπασε το πλαστικο δεν αντεξε την οθονη και το "χτιστα".
Οσον αφορα τον ηχο λογο του οτι θελω εντασεις στο αμαξι εχω χρησιμοποιησει μια πηγη της alpine με 4volt προενισχυση..
(Μπορει καλλιστα καποιος που θελει καλη ποιοτητα να βαλει της creative ηχο δεν θυμαμαι πιο μοντελο ακριβως που εχει κι αυτη 4volt προενισχυση..)

το project μου δυστυχως δεν θα ολοκληρωθει σ αυτο το αμαξι επειδη ειναι παλιο και θελω να κανω κ αλλα πραγματα (Π.χ να συνδεσω τον εγκεφαλο) που σ αυτο το αμαξι δεν γινεται..
Τεσπα στο συγκεκριμενο το μονο που θα κανω ακομα ειναι να μπουν καμερουλες..

To μονο προβλημα που εχω ειναι με το ρευμα.Το τροφοδοτικο γι αυτο το pc ειναι μικρο και λογω του οτι και η μπαταρια ειναι λιγο χαλια και θελω νεα καμια φορα ισως κολησει το pc η να μην δει καποια usb.. (περισσοτερο αν παιζω μουσικη δυνατα που εχω μεγαλη καταναλωση)

με τις δονησεις δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα..

(στο επομενο αμαξι το project περα του εγκεφαλου ειναι να εχω 2 οθονες μια για gps και αλλες χρησεις του αυτ/του οπως διακοπτες αλαρμ/air condition κλπ και η αλλη για να βλεπω/χειριζομαι το pc.. )
H οθονη μου σε λιγο καιρο αφου μαζεψω λεφτα θα την ενσωματοσω να γινει 1 με το ταμπλο να φαινεται ομορφη σαν εργοστασιακη  :: 


Το carpc μου θελω να κανει πολλες δουλειες και γενικα τα παντα μεχρι και games να παιζει.. Καποιος που το θελει για πιο απλη χρηση 
mp3/gps/wifi networking etc τοτε με ενα mini-itx που λεει και ο JS ειναι καλυμμενος και εχει και πολυ μικρη καταναλωση!! 
εαν θελει καποιος να ασχοληθει..για εγκατασταση εχω εναν μαστορα εδω που ασχολειται με ηχοσυστηματα και incarpc και κανει πραγματικα αψογη δουλεια! Εγω τα φτιαχνω μονος μου παντως περα της οθονης που θελω να μπει στο ταμπλο  :: 





> Μήπως δεν πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιήσω για το carputer project μου..??
> 
> Υ.Γ. μήπως ξέρετε εκείνο το πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιεί τους χάρτες του destinator από π.χ. το pocket pc μου..?? Για να μην μπλέκω σε αγορά κάποιου, αφού έχω χάρτες..
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και περιμένω τα τεκμηριωμένα σας πάντα σχόλια...!!


Για τους παλιους χαρτες (Καλοφτιαγμενο software με onscreenkeyboard κλπ) ειναι το mapmonkey το οποιο ομως χρησιμοποιει παλιους χαρτες destinator 3
Προσφατα βρηκα και destinator 6 με νεους χαρτες αλλα δεν εχει interface και δεν εμφανιζει ουτε το default keyboard που εχει το προγραμμα να γραφεις ..
Ψαξε στο dc και θα το βρεις..(και στο leechers.awmn τα εχει)[/list]

Γενικοτερα φωτος του αυτ/του http://10.32.47.67/scoupegt/

----------


## karapan

Γειά χαρά.  ::  

Υπάρχει εμπειρία γενικά για τα θέματα βλαβών από τους κραδασμούς των αυτοκινήτων;

Ευχαριστώ.  ::

----------


## Johny

εγω με 250αρι και με 120αρι που ειχα δισκο επανω sata δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα!!!!
κ εκτος απο λακουβες εχω κ ηχοσυστημα και με το μπασο παλι τιποτα..!
στην αρχη ειχα κ νομιζα οτι εφταιγαν οι κραδασμοι αλλα τελικα ηταν το ρευμα μου..Τον δισκο τον εχω κολλησει αν δεις στις φωτος πισω
απο τη κατασκευη με το pc που εχω κανει να γλυτωνε οσο γινεται τις δονησεις απτο μπασο..παρ ολα αυτα δεν ειναι μονομενο..
Συνηθως βαζουν δισκους απο λαπτοπ που ειναι πιο ανθεκτικοι..Παντως λενε (κ δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω ) οτι πρεπει να ναι οσο πιο γερα δεμενος γινεται
Μια πατεντα που κανουν συνηθως ειναι με λαστιχακια να "αιωρειται" ο δισκος κ να κρατιεται απο λαστιχα..
Εμενα μεχρι τωρα ουτε καηκε ουτε εβγαλε προβλημα ουτε καν μου "χτυπησε"
Επισης να φανταστεις οτι λογω κακων ρευματων κλεινει το pc συχνα χωρις shutdown..η του παταω reset ...
 ::

----------

